# Adding to replies ?



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

I cannot seem to find the link that allows me to add my forum name to a reply using the " @ ..." part ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning,

You do just that, write @foxy and it will automatically make a mention.

But any replies you make to a thread will include your forum name anyway

Ian


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

igm45 said:


> Morning,
> 
> You do just that, write @foxy and it will automatically make a mention.
> 
> ...


...but why would you want to notify yourself that you replied to a post?

Is there something else you are trying to do?


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks @igm45 and @Drewster. I was going to add my name to the loan of the pressure gauge portafilter list on the forum and thought there might be a different way to add " @..." to my posting. Thank you both for your prompt replies.


----------

